# Force kernel epoch calls



## Brightiup (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a problem with *epoch* while I am trying to write 
an exploit of a FreeBSD kernel bug. Specifically, many 
schedules are managed by epoch system, like *if_destroy()* 
which destroys a *struct ifnet* object, and *in_pcbfree_\
defered()* which destroys a *struct inpcb* object. 

My question is that these schedules will only be called 
just before the process exits by *epoch_call_task() *as 
follow:

  fork_exit()
   -> gtaskqueue_thread_loop()
    -> gtaskqueue_run_locked()
     -> epoch_call_task()
      -> if_destroy()/in_pcbfree_defered()          

But I need to control the time of freeing of those 
objects as better as synchronization. Do do I have
any methods to force these calls in epoch system
to be called?

Thanks,
Brightiup


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2019)

I suggest you ask on the mailing lists. There are very few developers on this board.


----------

